# B&R Automation



## ralfsps (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo Kamaraden,
Kann mir jemand von euch bei den folgenden Punkten helfen?
1- Wo bekommt man Dokus für B&R Automatsierung
2-Welche Software braucht man für die Projektierung?

Danke erst mal

Ralf


----------



## Verpolt (24 Juni 2010)

Hallole,

zu 1.) http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rd...allowed.htm?caller=services_6667_DEU_HTML.htm


Automation Studio V3...
zu 2.) http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rd.../services_37409_DEU_HTML.htm?session_level_1=



Grüße


----------



## ralfsps (24 Juni 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallole,
> 
> zu 1.) http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rd...allowed.htm?caller=services_6667_DEU_HTML.htm
> 
> ...


 
Wegen 1, ich meine eine Doku wie man z.B ein Projekt projektiert (Genauso wie bei S..Getting started..).

3- Gibt es keine Demo-Version für das Tool Automation Studio?

(Evtl. mit PLCsim genauso wie bei dem großen S)

4- Kann man eine Preisliste der Produkle im Netz bekommen? oder muss man direkt B&R kontaktieren?

Danke

Ralf


----------



## da_kine (24 Juni 2010)

Am besten du rufst mal bei dem für dich zuständigen Vertriebsbüro an und bestellst einfach die eine Demoversion vom AutomationStudio. Die kannst du dann 30 (Arbeits)Tage uneingeschränkt nutzen. Da sind auch ein paar Demoprojekte dabei und mit hilfe der Hilfe-Funktion wird man da ganz gut durchgelotst.

MfG

Markus


----------



## bits'bytes (24 Juni 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> ...
> 3- Gibt es keine Demo-Version für das Tool Automation Studio?
> 
> (Evtl. *mit PLCsim* genauso wie bei dem großen S)
> ...



Kenne das große S nicht - aber:

wenn du das ganze Zeug mal installiert hast, versuche mal das Beispielprojekt "Coffee-Machine" nachzu verfolgen.

Die Simulation wird mit AR000 bezeichnet. Es wird direkt eine SPS simuliert, d.h. du kannst Online verbinden und ziemlich die selben Funktionen machen wie bei einer echten SPS. Ausnahme : natürlich Hardware-Zugriffe z.B USB Stick oder Schnittstellenzugriffe und dergleichen.

Cool ist z.B folgendes

- du erstellst ein SPS Projekt mit einem VISU Part. Diese VISU verbindest du mit einem VNC Server auf der CPU. Im Anschluss kannst du mit dem VNC Viewer direkt auf die AR000 zugreifen. Am PC (also im VNC Viewer) merkst du dann eigentlich gar nicht dass die SPS simuliert wird.

Das hört sich vielleicht momentan noch etwas verwirrend an, aber mit der Schritt für Schritt Anleitung von der "Coffee-Machine" wird dir das schnell klar...

bg
bb


----------



## bits'bytes (24 Juni 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> 4- Kann man eine Preisliste der Produkle im Netz bekommen? oder muss man direkt B&R kontaktieren?



direkter kontakt ist auf jeden fall empfehlenswert - schon alleine wegen preisverhandlung....

weiss leider nicht ob die preise öffentlich zugänglich sind.

bg
bb


----------

